# Hello, Ironmag members!



## PYGMY (Mar 26, 2011)

My name is PYGMY. I may know a couple of you, I've been on a few different boards over the last 2-3 years. I really like the looks of this place.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*PYGMY* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the boards man!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi.


----------

